# Adverse reaction after embryo transplant - could it be a NK problem?



## Snowdrop10 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am feeling totally and utterly broken as my embryo transplant has failed and I have very few eggs left. 
However, I wondered has anyone had a sever reaction after emryo transplant – I had cramping for 3 days and felt so weak for 5 days I could hardly move from sofa back to bed. Freaked out after 5 days and tried to go to work and got stressed and lost the positive I had got.
But nobody had told me it might be like that, the clinic had said you could work the next day.
So , it feels like something was very wrong, has anyone had a similar experience I am wondering about the Killer Cells as I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks also ( a while ago) and recently 4 or 5 faint positives from natural methods but no proper implantation.
Does anybody know how reliable a NK blood test is for detecting NK cells?


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Snowdrop

Sorry to hear your cycle failed, and also about your m/c its totally devastating   

I had a lot of pain after my last 2 IVF's (currently in 2ww now), this time it seemed worse 2 days after EC, I had cramping and sharper pains to, I couldn't stand up straight and only really felt relief lying down.  I was taking paracetamol four times a day.  The doc checked me over and said everything was okay, it was probably that my ovaries were bruised or some blood had leaked around them.  I had 12 follies this time and the same last IVF, the first IVF I only had 6 follies and I recovered quicker after that.  The pessaries can give you cramping to, not to mention making you a bit windy   Each time I'm so exhausted, for about a week after EC, I think this is just the way I react to the anesthetic.  

I can't really help much about NK cells, though it does cross my mind also with having a m/c but our clinic doesn't believe there is enough evidence that it works for them to look at this.  We are lucky enough to have had our treatment through the NHS so haven't taken it further.  I'm sure someone else will come along who can give you more info on it.

Charlie x


----------



## Snowdrop10 (Sep 12, 2010)

thank-you Charlie
I didnt have my eggs collected this time, just fertilized embryos put back.. I should have explained that.
But it felt like my body was struggling to implant them and really wanted rid of them. Felt so horrendous from all the drugs though too, hated the Buseralin. I must just be hyper sensitive to everything


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

suggest you have a read about NKs on the immune FAQ on the investigations and immunology section.
other possibility could be an infection, e.g., from the catheter used?
and maybe you need to talk to your clinic about meds for relaxing the uterus and preventing cramps that you take before ET?


----------



## Snowdrop10 (Sep 12, 2010)

hello - thank-you thats useful Im very new and hadn't realised there is that whole other part of teh website


----------

